# Battlefield 2 Install Problems



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi, ive had BF2 now for a while but i needed to format my pc cuse i installed Vista....

Now ive got my cd key but the problem is i went to take the DVD out of the case and is snapped on me... At first i thought thats the end.. but my brother has his copy of BF2 and his own cd key... I wanted to install BF2 using his cd and my cd key but it wont accept the cdkey... How can i install the game without buying a new CD and cd key


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

If your brother has the CD version and you have the DVD version, the keys will be incompatible. And unfortunately, there's nothing we can do for you. Your only option is to buy another copy of the game. You really have to be careful when taking the disc out - if you snap it, it's gone.

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Well there both DVD versions and i tried installing it with my cdkey and it came up with Invalid Serial number so looks like i will have to go buy a new game


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

This is strange i copied my brothers DVD verion of BF2 to my HDD and ran the setup again.. Now for some reason it has accepted the code (Still using my original serial number from my disc).... Strange

But im happy


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Glad to hear you got it to work. Enjoy your game.


----------

